# Turner Brothers



## TurnerSeeker (Jul 21, 2010)

I am new to your forum and thank you for any help you can offer me. For a book about my ancestors, the Turner Brothers,
 and related families, I am seeking information about these 5 brothers who bottled and marketed cordials, bitters, ginger
 wine and essences, with factories in Buffalo, New York and San Francisco. Are there good sources I should be checking to
 learn more about their activities? My ancestor was Malcolm Clarke Turner, the eldest of the 5 brothers. I also understand that
 one of their labels included their 5 portraits. Boy would I love to have one of those! Any help you can offer is very much appreciated.


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

here's a great bit of info.... http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:k_H8zSV0pTEJ:www.westernbittersnews.com/2009/10/turner-brothers.html+turner+brothers+glass&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us 

 Plain one listed here on e-bay..... http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Turner-Brothers-Glass-Co-Medicine-Bottle-/390116059503?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad4baa96f


 Welcome to the forum....Jim


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.westernbittersnews.com/2009/10/more-on-turner-brothers-concoctions.html


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a beauty and I imagine a few people here have a bottle or two from your ancestors....Jim


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

an address for you too from 1862 Buffalo directory.... http://books.google.com/books?id=ooMUAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA371&lpg=PA371&dq=%22turner+brothers%22+buffalo&source=bl&ots=Dwao9XGQhH&sig=Hjek17LViRJDAg9o_KaX0o6ivho&hl=en&ei=a01HTM3yMYH6lwf3lKSTBQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CBkQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=%22turner%20brothers%22%20buffalo&f=false


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice ad from the same directory..... http://books.google.com/books?id=46LNAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA113&lpg=PA113&dq=%22turner+brothers%22+buffalo&source=bl&ots=RYUZorLDCn&sig=4uYjiY9nAFUq6q7nyZlxX837i_U&hl=en&ei=301HTP_VFoKClAf1udiMBQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CCIQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=%22turner%20brothers%22%20buffalo&f=false


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> here's a great bit of info.... http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:k_H8zSV0pTEJ:www.westernbittersnews.com/2009/10/turner-brothers.html+turner+brothers+glass&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> ...


 Sorry the bottle is from the Turner Bro's Glass Co. and not your family....my bad....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 21, 2010)

the other bottles are cooler anyway... I don't think he's going to be brken hearted over that! (Can't believe that's even for sale on ebay, quite honestly).


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

I hear you PD, plus $24.99 LOL        Really Cool trade card..... http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:JAaSz1PhFPoJ:www.westernbittersnews.com/2009_05_01_archive.html+%22turner+brothers%22+bitters&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

The back....


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

more good stuff.... http://books.google.com/books?id=tMPML58sjfAC&pg=PA536&lpg=PA536&dq=%22turner+brothers%22+bitters&source=bl&ots=CJzT_dng1u&sig=FaAXhgY0JbQZOLygtTyXXiV6gZg&hl=en&ei=hVRHTLeSNsKBlAfz1djUBA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CCIQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=%22turner%20brothers%22%20bitters&f=false


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

Turner
 In 1853, the Turner Brothers (James,
 Malcom. Archibald, Thomas, and Robert)
 opened a branch in San Francisco, but their
 main office was in New York. They
 produced alcohol based medicines, syrups,
 ginger wine, wormwood bitters, stomach
 bitters, cordials, and absynthe. The
 McMillan and Kester Company bought
 their San Francisco business in 1865.


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

A beautiful Barrel bitters, the color rocks..... http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/turner-brothers-new-york-barrel-bitters-nm


----------



## peejrey (Jul 21, 2010)

Those Barrel Bitters are cool.[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

Kovel's has 9 listed with prices....they bring good money.... http://www.kovels.com/index.php?option=com_datalists&view=search_result&catid=115&sobi2Search=dHVybmVyIGJyb3RoZXJz&table_name=datalist_price_guide&type=pg


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

Another nice one.... http://www.prices4antiques.com/bottles-flasks-jars/liquor-spirits/Whiskey-Turner-Brothers-New-York-Barrel-Form-Golden-Amber-10-inch-B126347.htm


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 21, 2010)

The square Turner Bros bottles are very desirable here on the Left Coast. While uncommon, they are dug here on occasion, especially in the Gold Camps of the Sierra. The last one I dug was several years ago and it brought $1200., mostly because of the extreme "foamyness" of the bubble filled glass and overall extreme crudity.


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

CalDigr, I wish there had been a local company that made a barrel bitters, I think these are the nicest looking bottles there are.....Jim


----------



## Wangan (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree.The shape always catches my eye first.As soon as I get an amber Crush in good shape,I am going to shop for a barrel bitters.


----------



## TurnerSeeker (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks to all for their help, especially Jim who did some great google sleuthing for me. If anyone can point me in a direction to learn more about the Turner Brothers, I would greatly appreciate it. Also, any suggestions out there for the best sites to purchase bottles on line? I am still on the hunt for the TB bottle with the paper label that illustrates the 5 brothers! Thanks again.


----------

